# Trin Lady Park?



## lou5036 (Aug 12, 2005)

Any one still fish the old trinlady park in trinity or Know how to get up that creek by boat.We use to kill the Whites there when we were Kids.


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

I fished up there about 30 years ago. You can put in at Parrs marina or the public launch at the hwy 94 bridge just out of Trinity. The sand bars use to get real shallow just upstream of Trin Lady park. There was a cable that came pretty low that crossed the creek back then about half way ...hard to see at speed, watch for it. Lots of good memories made there. Good luck!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

You brought back some good memories! Yes it was great fishing if you hit it right. It was very nice too for those who could not afford a boat, as in college days. The way I heard it, the county or whoever owned the park sold it to an individual or a group that used the area for a hunting club. There is a nice public ramp under hwy 94 northwest of Trinity. When you get to where a cable crosses the creek, make sure you hug the east bank or kiss your lower unit goodbye. Whether you go as far as where the park used to be or not, White Rock creek can be good for spawning whites.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

When you launch on White Rock check your fish finder as sometimes the white bass are on the lower part of the creek and sometime they are up near the old Trin Lady park shoals.
When it's really hot they are all up and down the creek, troll a rattle trap(blue back chrome) until you find them and then cast to them until they move on.

The shoals at Trinlady are the only place where I have seen white bass females actually spawn. They shimmy up the rock shoals with a couple of males by their side and make a lot of nosie when doing so.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

A HUGE Oooppps on my part. I think I meant hug WEST bank at the overhead cable. Can SS or somebody confirm please?

The left bank when headed upstream, must be west! LOL


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

I,ve seen the spawn up there also SS, very cool!


----------



## lou5036 (Aug 12, 2005)

Are The Whites up White Rock yet Ive been trying To plan a trip to Get some of those Beautifull Females and And take Me back to My Childhood and let my Boys See what White Bass Fishing Was all About.


----------



## lou5036 (Aug 12, 2005)

Also are There Any Motels in trinity that we can spend the weekend at?


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Yep WBF, travel the west bank going upstream and the East side going downstream. There is a cable that tells you to stay left going up and stay right going back.
I took a couple of fellows up there a while back and the lake was still very low. I got to see the structure the cable warns you about.
It appears to be a waterfall in the creek, which now is covered up with water backed up by the lake, with a little chute on the west side going upstream that is wide enough to get through.
I heard that before TRA put the cable and sign up many boats just exploded on the rock formation heading up stream on plane. With the lake at pool level it is only a foot or so underwater and big as a house.
When I was able to see the rock recently it is full of prop marks, much like the timber on Kickapoo before the water went back up.

Being able to watch the females spawn by shimmying up the shoals is really something to see.
I have been there when the shoal was packed with roe heavy females spawning, but the water was muddy and you would have to cast a 1,000 times to get one hit.
I have caught spawning white bass from the Brazos River to the Angelina, but that is the only place where I have seen them actually spawn.


----------



## Git$um (Feb 11, 2008)

I remember we camped at trinlady park for 1 week when i was a boy scout. It had to have been in 1977 or 1978. I am not sure if this is the cable ya'll are speaking of, but at that time, there was an old trolley cable car that crossed the creek. it was out of operation at that time, but the old trolley car was still up there hanging from the cable. i couldnt remember where this park was, I will have to check it out some time i am on White Rock creek.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Git$um said:


> I remember we camped at trinlady park for 1 week when i was a boy scout. It had to have been in 1977 or 1978. I am not sure if this is the cable ya'll are speaking of, but at that time, there was an old trolley cable car that crossed the creek. it was out of operation at that time, but the old trolley car was still up there hanging from the cable. i couldnt remember where this park was, I will have to check it out some time i am on White Rock creek.


Different cable. But I know the one you mean! I often wondered how old that trolley was. And remember the rickety wood bridge to get to the park? From an engineering standpoint it may have been fine, but I did not trust it a whole lot.


----------



## 3rdbarnottoodeep (May 1, 2009)

Whitebassfisher said:


> Different cable. But I know the one you mean! I often wondered how old that trolley was. And remember the rickety wood bridge to get to the park? From an engineering standpoint it may have been fine, but I did not trust it a whole lot.


Went to highschool in trinity my freshman year. Rode the trolley many times. It was a B*&%* to get back on the cable though when it came off.


----------

